# uscio



## MOMO2

_tout court_

Il contesto mi sembra pleonastico.
Il motivo che mi porta a questa domanda è che sto traducendo (per me stessa, per il gusto di assaporarne i versi) la poesia di Paul Eluard "Liberté". Ho domandato come si dicesse in spagnolo "uscio" ("tremplin de la porte") e ho trovato, e mi è stato risposto "trampolín". Non ho avuto miglior fortuna passando dall'inglese. 

Quindi la mia domanda per gli _hispanohablantes_ è : 
Come tradurreste la frase "sull'uscio della porta"?

Gracias y feliz 2009
Momo2


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Momo2,


MOMO2 said:


> Quindi la mia domanda per gli _hispanohablantes_ è :
> Come tradurreste la frase "sull'uscio della porta"?



Per me _uscio_ = _porta_.
Dire di _essere sull'uscio della __porta_ è un po' come dire di _essere sull'uscio dell'uscio_ o _sulla porta della porta_.
Non è che confondi l'uscio con la* soglia*?

Solo un'idea da italoparlante. 

Buon Anno Nuovo!


----------



## 0scar

Encontré en Google varios contextos que indican que *uscio* podría ser el *vano *de la puerta.

Saludos


----------



## olmedillo

Sull'uscio della porta credo che sia semplicemente _*a la puerta.*_


----------



## Angel.Aura

Il mio dizionarietto mi dice che:
uscio = puerta
porta = puerta
soglia = umbral
trampolino = trampolín (foto, definizione)


----------



## 0scar

Según el dic. De Mauro

*uscio*
Sinonimi FO porta; AU soglia 

*soglia*
Sinonimi FO porta AU uscio; FO ingresso AU entrata CO accesso


Así yo diría que "sull'uscio della porta" es "en el umbral" , "en el vano de la puerta" o "bajo el dintel"


----------



## MOMO2

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Momo2,
> 
> 
> Per me _uscio_ = _porta_.
> Dire di _essere sull'uscio della __porta_ è un po' come dire di _essere sull'uscio dell'uscio_ o _sulla porta della porta_.
> Non è che confondi l'uscio con la* soglia*?
> 
> Solo un'idea da italoparlante.
> 
> Buon Anno Nuovo!


 
Hai ragione.

Ora casomai rifaccio la domanda. O pensi che qualcuno, una persona molto buona, mi spiegherà qui come si dice "soglia"?

Momodos

Habeis sido todos muy amables. 
La que me gusta más de todas es "en el umbral de la puerta" o ¿es suficiente "en el umbral"? 
Gracias y hasta pronto.
Momodos


----------



## Darvulia

Uscio se puede traducir por 'vano' o 'quicio'.
He estado mirando por ahí y he visto la poesía traducida y utilizan el término 'quicio'.


----------



## 0scar

MOMO2 said:


> La que me gusta más de todas es "en el umbral de la puerta" o ¿es suficiente "en el umbral" ?





Darvulia said:


> Uscio se puede traducir por 'vano' o 'quicio'.
> He estado mirando por ahí y he visto la poesía traducida y utilizan el término 'quicio'.


 
No, 'quicio' no. 'Quicio' es la parte de la puerta donde van las bisagras.


----------



## Neuromante

"Umbral" es un poco distinto, más que nada porque se pueden hacer frases del tipo "El umbral del S XXI" y "Umbral de la puerta" viene a significar más o menos "El inicio/donde empieza... la puerta" En todo caso, creo que en un sierto modo implicaría movimiento
"Dintel de la puerta" "vano de la puerta" son buenas opciones, y de paso no traicionan el problema de que Uscio y Porta tengan el mismo significado



Aunque puede que, sin tener ni idea de francés, la mejor opción sea *"El marco de la puerta"*


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Neuromante said:


> "Umbral" es un poco distinto, más que nada porque se pueden hacer frases del tipo "El umbral del S XXI" y "Umbral de la puerta" viene a significar más o menos "El inicio/donde empieza... la puerta".  En todo caso, creo que en un cierto modo implicaría movimiento
> "Dintel de la puerta" "vano de la puerta" son buenas opciones, y de paso no traicionan el problema de que Uscio y Porta tengan el mismo significado
> 
> 
> 
> Aunque puede que, sin tener ni idea de francés, la mejor opción sea *"El marco de la puerta"*


 
Discordo: Umbral

Saluti.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Momo2, 





MOMO2 said:


> Ora casomai rifaccio la domanda. O pensi che qualcuno, una persona molto buona, mi spiegherà qui come si dice "soglia"?


Detto, fatto.
Vedi post #5


Angel.Aura said:


> uscio = puerta
> porta = puerta
> soglia = umbral
> trampolino = trampolín (foto, definizione)


----------



## Darvulia

'Quicio' o 'marco' de una puerta es lo mismo, pero en poesía 'marco de la puerta' a mí no me suena muy bien.

Personalmente, la opción 'umbral' me parece apropiada.


----------



## MOMO2

El marco de la puerta siempre pensé ser todo lo que está alrededor, como "frame" en inglés. Mientras que lo que yo busco es el nombre de la parte que pisamos al pasar por una puerta.

Gracias por seguir ayudando.

MOMODOS


----------



## Darvulia

*Si te refieres a la parte inferior entonces es 'umbral'.*

*Te dejo la definición del DRAE*


*1. *m. Parte inferior o escalón, por lo común de piedra y contrapuesto al dintel, en la puerta o entrada de una casa.
*2. *m. Paso primero y principal o entrada de cualquier cosa.


----------



## chlapec

Otra opción: "al pie de la puerta". Umbral me parece correcto pero, para traducir poesía, cuantas más opciones, mejor.


----------

